# butcher bones



## jasonGSD01 (Feb 26, 2010)

so i have access to a butcher and was wondering what would be a good bone to buy with calcium in them for my 7 week old pup. Plus also healthy


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Ask for fresh knuckle bones. And no smoked!
When your pup is not eating it, put it in the fridge. If it dries out it can splinter and cause digestion problems. 
Marrow bones can cause runny poo as the marrow is rich, so I would try to get the knucklebones.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

We give our dogs marrow bones. Most super markets have them in their meat case. Once the dogs chew them to the point that they show signs of splintering we throw them out. Also, we usually supervise their chewing and we don't leave the bones out and about. After a chew session the bones go into the freezer until the next time.
:greet:


----------



## jasonGSD01 (Feb 26, 2010)

so would the cow feamer be good?


----------



## GermanPrinceHero (Feb 13, 2010)

You ever price the precooked wrapped ones in the pet food isle? Man, they are expensive! Usually around $6.00 for something my dog will go through in 15 minutes. I am a deer hunter. This year I got one and cut up all 4 legs, baked them, wrapped and froze them. Got an equivalent of $200-250 worth of what I would have had to pay for the precooked beef ones. The best part is, my dog loves them! If you hunt or know anyone that does, they are a great option. Most people throw the legs and leg quarters away after they get the meat they want off of them.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

jasonGSD01 said:


> so would the cow feamer be good?


weight bearing bones can break teeth, I would stick with knuckle bones and small marrow bones


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

GermanPrinceHero said:


> You ever price the precooked wrapped ones in the pet food isle? Man, they are expensive! Usually around $6.00 for something my dog will go through in 15 minutes. I am a deer hunter. This year I got one and cut up all 4 legs, baked them, wrapped and froze them. Got an equivalent of $200-250 worth of what I would have had to pay for the precooked beef ones. The best part is, my dog loves them! If you hunt or know anyone that does, they are a great option. Most people throw the legs and leg quarters away after they get the meat they want off of them.


baked bones can splinter off and are harder to digest than a raw bone


----------



## GermanPrinceHero (Feb 13, 2010)

sagelfn said:


> baked bones can splinter off and are harder to digest than a raw bone


I only bake them long enough to cook the meat to 160 degrees to kill bacteria. Only prolonged cooking causes bones to splinter and FYI, venison is less likely to splinter compared to most other bones.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Freezing should take care of any bacteria also without the risk of bones splintering. I give the marrow bones but my dogs don't seem to be sensitive to the marrow. Jax is on a RAW diet so I'm don't worry about her getting calcium from chew bones.

How about pork necks? Not sure if that is ok with a puppy but hopefully a more experienced person will chime in.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Venison bones are hard, as the deer usually is older than a yr. The older the animal the denser the bone. I would still opt to get a fresh knuckle bone. Any weight bearing bones can cause dental issues. 
I feed pork neck bones, they tend to be safe,
but now and then my dogs will barf the undigested bone back up.
I also agree with NOT cooking and most dogs can handle the bacteria from a raw bone.


----------



## jasonGSD01 (Feb 26, 2010)

ok so i went to the butcher today and picked up 50 lbs of frozen uncooked bones for 30.00. I have no idea what bone is what but there are some knuckle bones and others in there. They had the bag marked dog bones, 

So how does everyone feed them? Do you put them outside? or do you let them have them in the house? Right now there outside chewing on one and it looks gross with all the leaves and grass on them. ewwww lol


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I feed them outside or in crate,_ supervised. _ Feeding them frozen is ok, too-especially if you have a teething pup.


----------



## GermanPrinceHero (Feb 13, 2010)

Well, it's been nasty outside here lately and our GSD is white, so we only let him out a couple minutes at a time to do his business. We feed him on the kitchen tile floor. He knows to stay in the kitchen with his food. A younger pup may not, but it's as good a time as any to teach him where his eating area is. They are nasty. Bone fragments, marrow and pieces of scrap all over the place. My wife had a fit the first time I gave him one on the carpet. Had to teach him where to eat. There are no other dogs here to threaten his food, and he doesn't worry about us, so he has no problem with his spot


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

jasonGSD01 said:


> So how does everyone feed them? Do you put them outside? or do you let them have them in the house? Right now there outside chewing on one and it looks gross with all the leaves and grass on them. ewwww lol


In the backyard on decent days when they can spend some time out there working on them. Ours usually take them to one of the two big patios rather than lay in the grass, but not always. Little grass and some leaves never hurt a pup. 

I don't cook them, just freeze them before feeding.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

They do look pretty gross until the meat and fat are chewed off of them. LOL

I just give them to the dogs. We have three females in our house and don't have any bad fights. If they start snarking over it then I'll pick it up and put it away for awhile.


----------

